# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  إتحاف اﻷبرار بفوائد اﻷذكار

## محمود عليوات

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين .
فهذه فوائد كنت دوّنتها أثناء مطالعتي لكتاب الأذكار للإمام النووي ، أحببت أن أنشرها هنا ، رجاء أن يُنتفع بما تيسر منها.

----------


## محمود عليوات

1. ينبغي لمن بلغه شيء في فضائل الأعمال أن يعمل به ولو مرّة واحدة ليكون من أهله، ولا ينبغي أن يتركه مطلقاً بل يأتي بما تيسر منه، لقول النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم في الحديث المتفق على صحته :
" إذَا أَمَرْتُكُمْ بَشَيءٍ فأْتُوا مِنْهُ ما اسْتَطعْتُمْ  "

----------


## المستمطر

جزاكم الله خيرا 
متابع لكم إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## محمود عليوات

2. الذكر يكون بالقلب، ويكون باللسان، والأفضلُ منه ما كانَ بالقلب واللسان جميعاً، فإن اقتصرَ على أحدهما فالقلبُ أفضل، ثم لا ينبغي أن يُتركَ الذكرُ باللسان مع القلب خوفاً من أن يُظنَّ به الرياء، بل يذكرُ بهما جميعاً ويُقصدُ به وجهُ اللّه تعالى، 
وقد قدّمنا عن الفُضَيل رحمه اللّه : أن ترك العمل لأجل الناس رياء . ولو فتح الإنسانُ عليه بابَ ملاحظة الناس، والاحتراز من تطرّق ظنونهم الباطلة لا نسدَّ عليه أكثرُ أبواب الخير، وضيَّع على نفسه شيئاً عظيماً من مهمَّات الدين وليس هذا طريق العارفين .
وروينا في صحيحي البخاري ومسلم عن عائشة رضي اللّه عنها قالت : نزلت هذه الآية { وَلاَ تَجْهَرْ بِصَلاتِكَ ولا تُخافِتْ بِها } : في الدعاء.

----------


## محمود عليوات

3. سُئل الشيخ الإمام أبو عمر بن الصَّلاح رحمه اللّه عن القدر الذي يصيرُ به من الذاكرينَ اللّه كثيراً والذاكرات، فقال : إذا واظبَ على الأذكار المأثورة ، كان من الذاكرين اللّه كثيراً والذاكرات.

----------


## محمود عليوات

4. الأذكار المشروعة في الصلاة وغيرها، واجبةً كانت أو مستحبةً لا يُحسبُ شيءٌ منها ولا يُعتدّ به حتى يتلفَّظَ به بحيثُ يُسمع نفسه إذا كان صحيح السمع لا عارض له .

----------

